# Rig Trip 10/9-10/11 and First Blue



## reel office (Jan 16, 2015)

Pulled out of Dauphin Island around 4:30 friday afternoon with plans to work our way south until we found fish. Pulled up to ram powell first around 1:30 saturday morning. Chunked for alittle bit but only got one blackfin and didnt really see anything on the fish finder so we headed south. Next stop was horn mountain which had similar results so we headed to nakika. Arrived there right at daylight and put out our spread. Instantly got a 30# yellowfin and broke off a couple other good fish. The action slowed so we trolled onto blind faith. First pass we got a triple hookup and we put all three yellowfin in the 20-30# range in the boat. We proceeded to pick away at the yellowfin when the blue showed up. He jumped us off once and on the next pass we hooked him up again. He put on a show then we got the leader 30 minutes later. Took a couple pics then watched him swim away healthy. Headed back in saurday night and it got rough. Finally made it back to the marina around 10 sunday morning. Finally tally was 12 yellowfin 1 dolphin a handful of blackfin and 1 for 2 on blues. Not a bad trip. I have some go pro videos that I will eventually put together.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Gezzzz um what a trip....tons of sashimi and a great memory of the marlin!!! Awesome!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip for you and your crew! Put some fish in the box and brought a nice Marlin along side for a healthy release. Tight lines to you all.


----------

